# Tư vấn thiết kế hệ thống máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin cho nhà hàng,tiệc cưới,can hộ cao cấp



## adkytl (22 Tháng mười một 2019)

*DÀN LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ - SANG TRỌNG, ĐẲNG CẤP*

Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, hệ thống điều hòa không khí mà bạn có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp ở những khu trung tâm thương mại, sảnh khách sạn, nhà hàng 5 sao, biệt thự, chung cư cao cấp qua một khe gió thổi dạng hình chữ nhật ở phía trên trần. Đây là dòng máy lạnh thường được lắp cho những không gian có kiến trúc đẹp, đòi hỏi tính thẩm mỹ cao với phần máy được lắp giấu đi không để lộ ra ngoài như những dòng máy lạnh khác. Máy cung cấp không khí lạnh thông qua việc kết nối với hệ thống ống gió thổi.







*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ:*

Hệ thống máy lạnh mà quá trình thi công đòi hỏi tốn nhiều thời gian nhất. Vì thông thường nhà sản xuất chỉ cung cấp dàn nóng, dàn lạnh còn các linh kiện vật tư như ống gió, miệng gió, box thổi, box hồi thì phải do đơn vị lắp đặt gia công thực tế vị trí lắp đặt.

Sau khi công trình hoàn thiện, dàn lạnh của máy sẽ được đặt giấu hẳn trên trần thạch cao nên sẽ không ai nhìn thấy được máy lạnh được lắp ở đâu. Dấu hiệu nhận biết duy nhất là các miệng gió thổi được gắn áp sát lên trần thạch cao.

Do tận dụng được khoảng không gian phía bên trên trần để lắp đặt nên sẽ không ảnh hưởng đến việc bố trí nội thất của căn phòng. Tất cả các vật dụng như hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng, đồng hồ treo tường, tranh ảnh, tủ kệ,..vẫn sẽ được giữ nguyên và căn phòng vẫn được làm mát như thường.






*ĐIỀU HÒA GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN:*

Với sự tiên phong về công nghệ trong ngành điều hòa không khí, Daikin mang lại những giải pháp độc đáo, thỏa mãn yêu cầu của khách hàng về một không gian thương mại phong cách với điều hòa thương mại SkyAir

*Ưu điểm:*

Là chuyên gia hàng đầu trong hệ thống làm lạnh lớn. Sản phẩm được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Thái Lan.
Hoạt động êm, làm lạnh nhanh, lạnh sâu, độ bền được đánh giá rất cao, tiết kiệm điện vượt trội.
*Nhược điểm:*

Giá các máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió của Daikin giá thường khá cao so với các sản phẩm cùng chất lượng.
Khi có hỏng hóc về kỹ thuật, cần sửa chữa đòi hỏi phải có thợ tay nghề cao mới sửa chữa được. 
*BẢNG BÁO GIÁ ĐIỀU HÒA GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ *






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TPHCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Là hệ thống đại lý chuyên dụng của Daikin Việt Nam, Chúng tôi nhận cung cấp các dòng sản phẩm điều hòa không khí với đầy đủ chủng loại, mẫu mã, công suất gồm dòng RoomAir loại treo tường dân dụng & dòng thương mại SkyAir Âm trần Cassette, Áp trần, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Tủ đứng, Hệ thống Multi,...với mức giá thành tốt nhất.

Với hệ thống đội ngũ kỹ sư điện lạnh dày dặn kinh nghiệm, am hiểu chuyên sâu về các hệ thống điều hòa không khí được đào tạo bởi Daikin Việt Nam, nhiệt tình vui vẻ, hỗ trợ tư vấn miễn phí cho quý khách khi có nhu cầu.

*Kỹ thuật trưởng: 0909 400 608 Mr Việt*










*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------

